# CPT CODE 11954 Please need help



## bench (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Fellows,

I just want to get your idea on how you apply this cpt code 11954. This code is an injection of filling material of more than 10cc. Patient was status post breast reconstruction if you may ask. What if this procedure was done on left and right upper pole of the chest and each was injected 15 cc. Would you code this as 11954 and 11954-59 or just 11954 by it self. Please need your feed back. Thanks.


----------

